# Is it just me or???



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I am trying very hard to get used to this new 1x burris scope I have on my muzzy but I swear with I look through it, things actually look further away lol. although I have been able to get some nice groups with it at 100yds, Im thinking about going back to my red dot. Any of you guys have the same feeling about 1x scopes?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, yes, yes!!! It is worse than actual sight.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone on the forum once said the human eyes are like 1.5 power or some weird shiz... so maybe thats why :? :roll:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

its just you. my boy who can see a gnat on a buzzards beak at 100 yards cant stand my 1x. i on the other hand, being old and cant focus on the rear sight and the front sight as well as a target, absolutley swear by the 1x. same with my hunting partner and his boy... youngsters who can still see hate em, old farts whose arms are toooo short to read the newspaper love em.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ive killed two bucks with open sights... If the red dot works beter do that. Those 1x are way too hard for me to use. I dont trust the red dot battery issue. I keep it simple with the fiber optic opens on my omega. Hell I killed a *crap load* of little birds growing up with open sights so its kinda second nature now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Yes, yes, yes!!! It is worse than actual sight.


+1, but I do like having the crosshairs to better line up the animal, I do shoot better w/ the 1x than with the open sights.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> its just you. my boy who can see a gnat on a buzzards beak at 100 yards cant stand my 1x. i on the other hand, being old and cant focus on the rear sight and the front sight as well as a target, absolutley swear by the 1x. same with my hunting partner and his boy... youngsters who can still see hate em, old farts whose arms are toooo short to read the newspaper love em.


Exactly!!! You nailed it.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> its just you. my boy who can see a gnat on a buzzards beak at 100 yards cant stand my 1x. i on the other hand, being old and cant focus on the rear sight and the front sight as well as a target, absolutley swear by the 1x. same with my hunting partner and his boy... youngsters who can still see hate em, old farts whose arms are toooo short to read the newspaper love em.


lol well Im 37 so maybe I should keep it around for those years to come. But for now Im thinking its time to take advantage of my still intact eyesight and get a red dot lol.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> its just you. my boy who can see a gnat on a buzzards beak at 100 yards cant stand my 1x. i on the other hand, being old and cant focus on the rear sight and the front sight as well as a target, absolutley swear by the 1x. same with my hunting partner and his boy... youngsters who can still see hate em, old farts whose arms are toooo short to read the newspaper love em.


Same here  
Wish they would lighten up (pun intended) on the 1x issue so us old forts could see a little better.


----------

